# Has this ever happened to you?



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Let me start with this: Rocko is 100% tame. He steps up without complaint (except I just stick my finger out, I don't have a command for it), he's not horribly aggressive, and everything else. Perfectly tame.

So last night, I came back from eating a midnight snack (it was like 11:40 so it was past his bedtime lol) and was about to cover up Rocko for the night. He ran back and forth and chirped pathetically, telling me he wanted out. I said ok fine, you can sit on my shoulder while I'm making my bed. So I get him out and I'm making my bed. Just as I finished doing that, I stuck out my finger for him to step up, and he went nuts. He screeched and flew away from me and landed on top of his cage. I walked over to get him, but he ran and then flew across the room to perch on my computer monitor. He flew back and forth from there a few times, and wouldn't even let me come near him. He looked terrified. And I hadn't even done anything wrong! :blink:

Eventually I just laid on my bed and played a video of him singing. He gave me a look like "O_O" and then flew over and perched on my phone. I tried to get him to step up again, but then he jumped off my phone and landed on my lap.

I don't even remember how I got him to stop being scared of me for no reason, but eventually I got him to step up and go back into the cage.

So, does that ever happen to anyone else? Their tiel goes crazy and hates them for no reason?


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

It sounds to me like he was just tired and cranky.


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Probably  But he's been up late a lot lately, and he's never done this before.


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

Cheerio does a similar thing, but he's not scared he just flies away when he knows I want to put him to bed, I just let him fly around till he is too tired to fly away from me anymore. He also does it if he only comes out for a short time (he thinks it's not a long enough time)


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

Hank gets super weird where she's tired
She will sit there with huge eyes and stare at things with her head tilted for a reallllly long time..then will attack her toys for no apparent reason...she also gets a bit skiddish when she's tired

She's pulled the "I wanna come out" when its bed time. I let her out and she started her weird "I'm tired but I don't want to go to bed" behavior
I just put her back and covered her..she fell asleep like right away


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Mine do get cranky if they are ready for bed and I forget the time. I think Rocko just had it for the day, LOL


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Beaker just hates when I interrupt screen time. He will tongue my cell and somehow he always makes his way to YouTube and plays music. He is fond of "I Will Remember You" which is a really depressing song, so when I try to change it he'll lunge. I usually just chuck something, get him to look and snatch it back


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Sounds like he just got a bit spooked.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Were you wearing anything he had never seen before? It does sound like something scared him and he was super tired on top of that.


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

roxy culver said:


> Were you wearing anything he had never seen before? It does sound like something scared him and he was super tired on top of that.


Hmm... I had these new sweatpants on, but I'd been wearing them since that morning and had him out a lot that day. They're a bright salmon color. But he sat right on top of them when I got him to fly to my phone. He jumped onto my leg and just sat there. So I don't think it was the sweats.


----------



## WhiteCarnation (Jul 14, 2013)

Seems to me that he was just tired. Jub does the same thing, except that he gets really nippy and bite-y when he's tired. So it makes it even harder to get him back into his cage because you're getting pecked at and bitten.


----------



## jerry2006 (Oct 10, 2008)

Cockatiels do forget from time to time-this has happened to me with "Ash", our 5 year old cockatiel-remember he is only 6 ounces-lots to remember & forget!!
Jerry


----------



## Samfa (Jun 25, 2013)

This is quite interesting because the replies have confirmed exactly what I have experienced with Zazu when it gets past his bed time.

I wasn't sure if cockatiels got grumpy when they are tired, but all the evidence points to 'yes'


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

My birds do that when they know it is cage time and they've decided they're not ready to be put up.


----------

